# canned cream soups..a reflux trigger?



## madge

Hi, Just wondering whether any of you are bothered by canned cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soups. I'm not sure whether that's the problem in some of my recipes or whether it's something else. Or maybe if I diluted the soups more, maybe that would make a difference?Anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M.

It could be that the cream of soups could be too high in fat?http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs03.htmYou could make a white sauce with skim milk as a substitute to reduce the fat it isn't that hard to do.If you heat skim milk with about 2 tsp of cornstarch per cup to thicken it that may work. You could saute some mushrooms with cooking spray to put in it to make it more like cream of mushroom soup. If you need the sauce thinner or thicker you just adjust the amount of cornstarch.You could probably chicken broth and canned evaporated skim milk for a more chicken flavored version. The evaporated skim is thicker than plain milk so I'd try that.


----------



## madge

What a great idea! Thanks, Kathleen! I'll try it and let you know!


----------



## madge

Kathleen, I made a variation of your white sauce remedy tonight for supper. I had a little lean pot roast left over and some potatoes and veggies. So I used 2 tsp cornstarch, but instead of skim milk, I used beef broth. It made a nice gravy. I also added the mushrooms. When all the ingredients were mixed together it made a really delicious beef stew. And no digestive problems like I get with canned cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soups. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JackpotToni

Hello, I am so glad to find this site. I am just home from the hospital after they finally decided that I have spastic colon and put me on a bland soft diet. I am a thin, tall, person, who does love spicy foods, so I guess that will be my waterloo.I have a question...do you need to get any special type of canned foods and soups to avoid abdominal flare ups. When I get one, it's almost like having a heart attack. Anyone have this symptom also?I'd also like to know if you recommend a certain set of recipes or diet that has worked for you. Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M.

Is it mostly heartburn that they are causing?http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs03.htm has that mostly it is the fat content that is a problem for heart burn.Fats also tend to set off IBS so that can be a double whammy.Unfortunately diet is pretty individual.You might check out Heather's site ... It tends to be fairly bland and it does help some people. She also goes over most of the info about which things tend to set off IBS.One thing to watch for if your pain tends to be post eating. Sometimes it isn't what food but the act of eating. Large heavy meals, particularly if you skip meals inbetween cause a bigger spike in post-eating colon activity than small, light, frequent meals.Sometimes it isn't the specific foods you eat as much as how you eat.K.


----------

